# Whats the best bedding?



## charliechapman911

I Have a slide out slide out bottom coop whats best for the nesting boxes and bottom? Thamks


----------



## rob

i use wood shavings in the coop and straw in the nest boxes


----------



## 7chicks

I use pine shavings for nest boxes and the floor of coop. Don't use cedar. Too strong for their little lungs to be able to handle.


----------



## woodsman

pine shavings


----------



## oakwood

*Bedding*

Dust free wood chips , lavender scented, lemon scented wood chips,
Dust free chopped straw for ducks nest boxes .
Abiose,Easichick, and Comfrey compressed wood shavings 
We use different types to suit the breed , age and if any of the birds are in moult or brooding chicks . .


----------



## Energyvet

Lavender scented chips. Lovely! I'd sleep in that. Lol


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Since we have horses also, there's always plenty of hay around. So that's what we use.


----------



## oakwood

We also use Hempbed E , Eucalyptus bedding mostly in the autumn and winter .
It must not be used for Guinea Pigs/Cavies as it is poisonous for them .


----------



## BootedBantam

Oh my who knew so many choices!! Trying to decide what to use for my bedding, my rooster sleeps on my front porch lol Was never an issue. I am assuming you use the chips for easy clean-up. I was planning on hay for nesting boxes. Only because it is inexpensive and I am sure back in the old days chickens weren't so pampered. So much to learn!!


----------



## oakwood

I think we use the scented bedding for our benefit 
Eucalyptus one great for coughs and cold .


----------



## kejmack

Pine shavings. Stay away from cedar. You can compost the pine shavings and you will have super fertilizer for your garden.


----------



## TinyHouse

kejmack said:


> Pine shavings. Stay away from cedar. You can compost the pine shavings and you will have super fertilizer for your garden.


I just put together an "official" compost pile outside the chicken coop and next to the garden, using the left-over hardware cloth from the run in anticipation of that very thing kejmack!


----------



## hollyosborn

juniper shavings from when they were cutting juniper in my yard... but thats all gone now.. so now is castoff hay we can snag from friends.. grass from the field, whatever makes it soft, mine lay all over so they like dirt holes too!... we are ******* chickens.. LOL


----------



## victorb17

My father in law does wood working and has lots of various woods that he uses. I can have unlimited amounts of cypress, red oak, wild cherry, white bay, pecan, and a few other local trees for bedding. Are any of these woods bad for bedding? I'm thinking of the cedar and it's smell. None of these have a very strong smell, maybe the cherry, but it is a pleasant smell. Thanks, Victor.


----------



## Energyvet

Pets that have to sit in pine and cedar all day can have negative effects from the oils. I don't believe that chickens would be that involved in the bedding directly. 

That being said, I absolutely love my sand bedding. It's so easy to maintain. It insultes. It's absorbent. It's good grit if they need that. I can easily scoop poo cause I can see it and then use it in my gardening. I love the sand! And it's inexpensive to start and replenish if and when I need. Been 6 months and so far I purchased it once. This is my opinion.


----------



## profwirick

Energyvet said:


> Pets that have to sit in pine and cedar all day can have negative effects from the oils. I don't believe that chickens would be that involved in the bedding directly.
> 
> That being said, I absolutely love my sand bedding. It's so easy to maintain. It insultes. It's absorbent. It's good grit if they need that. I can easily scoop poo cause I can see it and then use it in my gardening. I love the sand! And it's inexpensive to start and replenish if and when I need. Been 6 months and so far I purchased it once. This is my opinion.


useful post. thank you
I'm hoping to let mine run most of the time because we are here and outdoors just about always...it seems. they can dash under the deck or a bush. high tres with good lookout guys up there, crows sound the alarm and chickens listen up! what I am in need of is good nighttime lockup for more birds than I have any business trying to care for. I wanted two or three and was given a nice brood, so need housing for eight. And I'm thinking ahead, so I'd like an inexpensive retirement house. it's occupying a great deal of my daydreaming time.


----------



## Energyvet

No better way to spend your time!


----------

